# How do I do the "blinker mod?"



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Somebody posted here (I think, but I'm not sure...too many message boards) that he was able to have his blinker light alternate with the side marker light (b13). Can anybody provide instructions, or is this mod not reasonably possible?


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*I think what he probably did was*

cut and connected his side marker wires (+ & -), to the positive and negative of the turn indicator circuits of each corner, so that circuit feeds the side marker & the turn lamp at the same time. 
Try one corner and see what it does.
A 1990 GMC jimmy S-15 does what your talking about( stock ), when the turn signal lights are on R or L and in flasher mode, they alternate from front to side. ( I know this because my ma owns one, so when your out driving, watch for GM vehicals, probably older or similar to what I mentioned you'll see what I mean)
ON another note, thanks for your advice on a past thread that I requested info about CV joints/boots. I replaced left & right outers
and my crankshaft pulley seal for the price of parts 30 bucks.
It was'nt hard to do at all, just time to do it all. Its done, its right, and my ride is back on the road again. My joints had very little play in them, I'm glad I replaced the boots only, Its not that bad of a job............ again Thanks........ MJ


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

M.J. said it all. to make it simplier just cut your wires from the sidemarkers off and connect them to the positives wires from the blinker. it doesnt matter which wire goes where as long as it doesn't touch the negative wire from the blinker. do a test and trial


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nope. I wired my sidemarkers in the same fashion as the way he wants them. My positive wire is connected to the positive parking light wire and my negative is connected to the turn signal wire. Both blink in unison when lights are off and interchange when lights are on. I have had this for 2 months and no burnouts or shorts.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Great information. Somebody on another message board insisted it was "impossible" to do without using a bunch of relays, etc. He was an electrical engineer (or something along that line) and told me (nicely) that he knew "a thing or two" about electicity and that it wasn't as simple as what I had seen here posted way back when. But anybody who's diagnosed a bad ground in the tailights will know that the parking lamp bulb in most cases will flash with the turnsignals and this "mod" is based upon this very priciple.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*I'n all do respect C*

Consider your sources and their practical applications. 
" In theory people " , don't always know where/how, 
" The Bitch is Happening " (getting it done, keeping it simple)
As long as you don't exceed the amperage draw of that circuit adding 4 additional 194 bulbs, (which in effect is what your doing)
and blowing fuses,or flasher units for that circuit, left and right, Why, add a bunch of additional electrical components to create the same desired effect.
Sorry, had my run-ins with the Over-Educated-Stand-on-My-Degree-Know-It-All-In-Theory-But-I-Lost-My-Common-Sense, people. (vast majority of them, but not all).
I've wrenched, You've wrenched.......need I say more.
M.J. understands that engineers are a necessary Evil.

My day to Rant!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Both blink in unison when lights are off and interchange when lights are on. I have had this for 2 months and no burnouts or shorts. *


So do the side markers light up when your parking lights are on or do they only light up when you are signalling?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They light up with my parking lights. And blink with my turn signals.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks Teknokid. I'll try this tonight.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No Problem, just remember that i am not at risk for anything you did wrong. Please use a circuit tester to make sure you are connecting it to the right wires. 

Side Marker: Corner Light
Positive - Positive
Negative - Blinker wire


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

ok, so the negative for the side marker goes to the negative of the blinker? Positive stays the same?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

If you want it to be like mine, positive from side marker goes to positive of corner light. There is a total of 3 wires going to the corner bulb. Put your turn signal on, and splice the wire to see which one is the flasher wire. When you find it, connect that to the negatve wire of the side marker.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

this sounds like something i might wanna try w/ my taillights.... think it'll look good? (200sx) it should work.


----------

